# Good news !



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

I talked to the girl that I got my 4 birds from last week . I DO have the complete family , momma , poppa and 2 siblings . Somehow I had misunderstood that a fantail she has , was the dad . I'm relieved to hear that ! Being as I'm a new pigeon owner , succesfully feeding an immature bird is a bit out of my capacity right now . I'm sure I could have done it .... but this is so much simpler ! 

Heres the rundown as I know it :

daddy is a beautiful big light grey / white homer about 6 years old , banded but she couldnt locate the owner . She had him for quite a while .

mom is a dark blue almost purplish feral with gorgeous orange eyes ,
age unknown but I think a fairly young bird . She was a rescue with a broken wing that has healed wonderfully .... she flys like nothing ever happened to her and she holds her wings naturally at rest so it healed very well . Her eyes are stunning .... I see why the male went for her ! 

youngster # 1 , dark blue/gray with very dark grey bars possibly 3 months old ? eyes just starting to get some amber color in them 

youngster # 2 is just like his daddy ... very light grey with white wing tips and black bars , 1 month old . 

Things are evolving so I guess these colors on the babies will change as time goes by . Its very hard to explain colors , I'll post pictures when I get to feeling better and have some time . Right now I'm building an outside loft and small flight pen as weather/health permits . 

Anyway , previous owner has this beautiful bluebar fantail cock thats still up for adoption . What do you think , should I get him ? I'll have to keep him seperate from my male all the time I would imagine ? He is a pretty bird and lost his mate about 6 months ago . He has the company of some doves but he's in a seperate cage . I hate to see him lonely without a partner , I would try to find a fantail hen for him soon . I want to keep the bloodlines seperate as I want to freefly this family I have if possible , and from what I read the fans are poor flyers . Just a hobby , not breeding for racing or competition . 

Bob


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Sure if you want him get him. You could free fly your birds around the house to. I would only fly the youngsters and any young in the future. The older birds would more than likely fly back to the previous owner.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You don't have to keep the males separately. They should adjust to living together as long as they have enough private space, but if you want to keep the lines separate, you probably will have to keep them separte from the babies, which might turn out to be a females.
It shouldn't be hard to find a female fantail for him.

Reti


----------

